# Comment suprimer des morceaux de musiques



## didval67 (31 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à tous !
J'ai un tout petit problème avec mon ipod touch 32 GO je suis arrivé au maximum de mémoire avec morceaux de musique enregistrés et achetés... Pour libéré de la place, j'aimerai supprimer certains morceaux sans toucher à ma bibliothéque sur itunes de mon iMac... Cependant je ne vois comment faire... et puis je ne voudrais pas faire une mauvaise manipulation... merçi de m'aiguiller... pour supprimer des morceaux sur mon iPod...


----------



## basalmus (31 Mai 2009)

Rien de plus simple. J'ai un ipod nano 2 Go donc supprimer/ajouter, je connais!
Tu supprimes les morceaux tout simplement mais attention pas dans le menu musique de ta bibliotheque mais dans la rubrique musique de ton ipod.


----------



## Gwen (31 Mai 2009)

Si tu es en synchro automatique, il faut que tu crée des listes de lecture et que tu sélectionnes celles que tu souhaite synchronisé et pas les autres. Cela est indépendant de ta bibliothèque générale.


----------



## willy-willy (12 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je n'y connais pas grand chose niveau I tunes etc. 

Voici ma question : j'ai un Ipod (nano) avec une vingtaine de morceaux qui sont enregistrés et qui proviennent à la base d'un 1er ordinateur portable qui est désormais HS.

Je voulais savoir : si je branche mon Ipod sur mon nouvel ordinateur et que je procède à une synchronisation est-ce que ca va : 
- enregistrer sur mon nouvel ordi les musiques qu'il y a actuellement sur mon Ipod
- ou est-ce que ca synchroniser les musiques qu'il y a sur mon nouvel ordi (cad aucune) sur mon Ipod auquel cas cela effacerait toutes les musiques que j'ai sur mon Ipod.

J'espère que vous pourrez me répondre.

Bye


----------



## twinworld (12 Juin 2009)

ca va effacer les musiques qui sont sur votre ipod. Si vous voulez les récupérer, il y a des logiciels qui le permettent, dont senuti ou yamipod.


----------



## willy-willy (12 Juin 2009)

merci pour ta réponse. Alors j'ai bien fait de ne pas avoir encore procédé à la synchro. 

J'irai télécharger les logiciels. 

Merci


----------

